# Cell phone on Airplane mode, does GPS/Trailforks/Strava still work?



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Figured this is the best place for this question. 

There are a few places I ride where there is zero cell service. 

If I put my cell in Airplane mode to keep it from constantly trying to connect to a tower so that it will conserve the battery will GPS and/or Strava, Trailforks etc still work/track the ride, be able to be used for directions.

J-


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

The GPS will still work but I don't know about the others.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

FLYINW said:


> The GPS will still work but I don't know about the others.


Copy thanks

J-


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This functionality is app-dependent. Meaning, whether the app works depends on whether the app needs connectivity beyond JUST GPS. Of the ones you mentioned so far, yes, they will work. Trailforks allows you to download trail data specifically for offline viewing. Strava doesn't necessarily need cell phone connectivity to track.

Strava, in particular, will use the cell phone network to show your location on a map, however, and if the phone is in airplane mode, it won't be able to download maps. It won't be able to do any sort of live tracking or anything like that, either. So it's worthwhile to look at EXACTLY what features you want to use. Anything that uses your phone's cellular radio will be out of the question in airplane mode. It pretty much comes down to basic tracking.

I haven't used Trailforks enough to comment with absolute authority, but the app is similar enough to mtbproject, which I have used quite a bit. With mtbproject, when you download trail maps for offline use, you're saving the trails themselves to your phone. NOT the underlying basemaps that show roads, rivers, hills, etc. It would make sense if Trailforks functioned similarly, since all that stuff occupies a TON of space in storage. But tracking is unaffected by this limitation.

IIRC, there are other apps that allow you to store the actual basemaps for offline use, but multitasking like this on most phones is rather clumsy.

With regards to navigation, again, that depends. Apps like Google Maps and Waze definitely have problems navigating without at least an intermittent cellular connection. Waze, which I'm most familiar with, requires a cellular connection to calculate the route initially, but once it's done that, it can lose cell reception along the route, but it will not be able to recalculate around a detour without it. I would expect that if you're navigating a trail that has been downloaded by Trailforks for offline use, that you'll be fine navigating it in airplane mode.

Of course, the best way to find out all of these things is to try them out before it is important. Put your phone in airplane mode and use whatever app you're curious about in a low-consequence scenario. In your neighborhood, a local park you know well, etc.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the info. I appreciate it. 

J-


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds like you got the answer you need but I will add that I often record Strava rides in airplane mode to save battery. When I need to navigate I use Trailforks (make sure to have area stored offline) or Gaia GPS. They don’t offer turn by turn navigation but you can orient yourself on a trail and make choices about forks etc. Google maps also has an offline maps function but I have only used that in urban settings (primarily Europe). Pretty good for roads and services but not sure about trails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool thanks Structure. 

J-


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

RWGPS has an off line mode option so that no data is used, but, your phone will still work. This is better than running in airplane mode. But I always turn off Bluetooth and WiFi. There also is turn by turn features in routes that you or someone else created. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool I’ll check it out Canoe. 

J-


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

One thing. When you go into airplane mode, most wireless (both mobile voice and data and wifi) and maybe GPS/location will be turned off. But, you can usually turn the services back on individually while still in airplane mode. So, even if your airplane mode shuts down GPS/Location, just go to GPS/location and turn it on ("GPS only" to avoid turning wifi on too) and it will be on and stay on.


----------



## WaywardTraveller (Oct 2, 2011)

Try riding with data turned off, that along with power saving mode works for me much better than airplane mode. That way you still get the benefit of location services, which just about every phone based tracking app relies on heavier than GPS.

As long as you download maps first if you need them (trailforks etc), you can still use those too.
Only trick is you have to turn data back on before uploading your ride.

I've been able to ride all day for multiple days in a row using this method with no charge, vs 8 hours max with everything on.


----------

